# Rat Treats



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to eventually train my rats some stuff, but I don't know what I can use as a quick treat? Something they'd be able to eat fairly quickly. Thanks!


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww no replies??


----------



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

My rats love Gerber Puffs, the little baby snacks. They're whole grain and fruit flavored. I always have them laying around because I have a one year old, I noticed when my son dropped some on the floor Ben was just following him like a vacuum and cleaning up after him. So now I buy a jar for rats only. I notice they seem to like the Walmart brand a lot Parent's Choice Puffs.. they're about a dollar cheaper and a bit smaller so they eat them faster. So far I've taught them to come when called and spin. They're also really great on the shoulder, I can walk around the house with them riding a lot and I've only had them 2 weeks or so. They love peas as well.


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool thanks i'll see if i can find those and i'll try them


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

rice crispies


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Can they eat Cheerios??


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

Charlie eats a sunflower seed very quickly. Try those.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

rattiesrock said:


> Can they eat Cheerios??


They love them but they are kind a big for training purposes unless you break them up. As a reward for training treats should be very small to keep the focus on working rather than on munching.


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I figured Cheerios were kinda large...
I guess I'll try the Gerber Puffs. Thanks.

Oh...aren't sunflower seeds like really fattening??


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

rattiesrock said:


> Oh...aren't sunflower seeds like really fattening??


Yes they are. They'd be ok as an occasional treat, but shouldn't really be given in large amounts.


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

rattiesrock said:


> Oh...aren't sunflower seeds like really fattening??


Even the black bird seed kind?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

kailey11293 said:


> rattiesrock said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...aren't sunflower seeds like really fattening??
> ...


Yes. Most seeds like that (sunflower, pumpkin etc) contain high levels of fat which is why they should only be fed in moderation


----------



## Rhii (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll second the Rice Crispies. My ratties trained very well with them without getting bored of them quickly. And they're very light and small.


----------



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm going to pick up some rice crispies. I bet they'd love them!


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ration1802 said:


> Oh shoot well i guess i cant use sunflower seeds for training anymore
> Thanks for the info!


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine love the freeze dried crickets that you would buy for reptiles. They go nuts for them.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

My girls love Cheerios and meal worms. Well, all except for Josie. She is too much of a girly-girl to eat meal worms. She will shake her little hands and look at me like I'm evil for giving her worms. 

The 3 older girls learned to come when I call them, by giving them broken Cheerios. Molly is learning the noise I make and getting the Cheerio in reward, and Amy is still new at it. Molly comes more often than Amy.

Anita


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

crickets sound fun, i'd love to watch them eat some. my rats have learned to come to the bars whenever i rustle a packet.


----------

